# I am so irritated with Hyatt Right Now.....



## breezez (Jan 10, 2019)

Okay,

So my second Hyatt contract ends up in my account yesterday.    I knew something was up when they emailed me my deeded week reservation confirmation.    So I logged in an it was their.    I most likely can't use my deeded week 17 as my daughter is having a baby, and I will try to rent, but if can't find someone I will take my CUP points.   So I call in to make sure I can cancel it if I want and to make sure the the last day I could cancel and get CUP points without restricted points.   All was fine with my account when I spoke with 1-800-GO-Hyatt person yesterday.

Today I logged in to look at some possible reservations for 130 LCUP points I have expiring in 2 weeks.    And they have completely got my account screwed up.

They have my owner name as the First Names Middle Initial of the Last Owner and my Last Name.    They changed this on my entire account and on my other contract so they have names changed on all my contracts.   This screws up my II account.   (Which I have exchanges in from my other Hyatt contract)  As my account no longer shows active...

I have reservations from points from my other contract and they have changed the names on all the reservation to these messed up names.

So I call 1-800-GO-HYATT  lady puts me on hold comes back after awhile and says I don't know what to tell you.   You will need to email the transfer department, and she provides me their address.   (Which I have emailed 3 times in the past and never got a reply)   Here I only thought Wyndham screwed stuff up this bad.    

Pretty Crappy when I have paid them $1300 in last two months in Transfer fees and they can't even transfer stuff correctly.   

Since I am feeling frustrated let me rant on.

So I am extremely impressed when I get email before my first stay at one of the resorts at Christmas asking me if I want a Christmas tree in my room fully decorated and lit for $40 plus you can add a cooking making kit for $10 more.  They give front desk # to call to place request.   So I call verify its not just some baby tree and tell lady to add to my room both tree and cookie kit.    I check in no tree.    I did not complain I was only going to be their 3 days over Christmas and did not want to have people in room setting up the tree after my stuff was in there.   So I just let it go.    On 3rd day we check out a day early around 12:00p so we could be back to work the next day.   I give lady my 4 room keys, 4 towel cards and 150 Voucher I had for Owner Update I attended.   She tells me I have balance of XX on my room and prints me out my receipt and off I go.    01/03/2019 I am looking at credit card statement and see their is another $80 charge on my card.    So I call them up and ask what was this for.   I said to my knowledge we did not break anything and the tree / cookies I requested were not in the room.   Lady looks it up and tells it for the towel cards you did not return.  I am like WTF are you talking about.   i gave everything to the lady when I checked out and even had her print me a copy of my final bill.   She said she would have to fill out a form for me to sign and they would refund the $80.00    Which I will say did show up yesterday on my card.

I got a call from Sunset Harbor yesterday that Hot Tub will be out of commission on my stay later this month, but I can drive to other Hyatt locations and use theirs...

But wholly cow..   I thought going from WorldMark / Wyndham / RCI Points to Hyatt would be a step up....   Please tell me things will get better..


----------



## bdh (Jan 11, 2019)

breezez said:


> Okay,
> 
> So my second Hyatt contract ends up in my account yesterday.    I knew something was up when they emailed me my deeded week reservation confirmation.    So I logged in an it was their.    I most likely can't use my deeded week 17 as my daughter is having a baby, and I will try to rent, but if can't find someone I will take my CUP points.   So I call in to make sure I can cancel it if I want and to make sure the the last day I could cancel and get CUP points without restricted points.   All was fine with my account when I spoke with 1-800-GO-Hyatt person yesterday.
> 
> ...



Things will get better.

But not sure how long it will take Team Hyatt/Vistana/Marriott to correct the current mess you got caught in with the Hyatt to Vistana/Marriott Transfer dept relocation/realignment.  The previous Hyatt transfer dept operated fairly smoothly, but the transfer dept relocation from St Pete to Orlando and the subsequent loss of the previous Hyatt staff sure seems to have deflated the tires on the transfer department's car.

The Coconut Plantation misfires are no doubt a resort specific screw up in lieu of Corporate.

The lack of a hot tub at Sunset Harbor is a "Welcome to Key West".  The pool area and unit interior renovation work started last June and was to be complete at the end of Sept.  Combine the amount of work to be done with how progress happens in KW (extremely slowly), Hyatt had a somewhat optimistic schedule with the Sept completion target - so the work wasn't "complete" until the 3rd week of October.  All the interior work and 98% of the pool area work was completed in late October - the remaining 2% is the hot tub.  Due to field conditions, the plan for the walkway to the hot tub needed to be revised - however due to ADA requirements, the walkway plan revision needs approval from the City of Key West - and that's where the wheels fell off.  The amount of construction time needed to complete can't be more than a week - from the sounds of it, been working on KW approval since the beginning of October.   Getting the City of Key West to move quickly is like trying to push a rope.  So as Seinfeld says: "NO HOT TUB FOR YOU!"  That is a bummer that you won't have the hot tub, but expect the rest of your time at HSH and KW will be great.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 12, 2019)

breezez said:


> Okay,
> 
> So my second Hyatt contract ends up in my account yesterday.    I knew something was up when they emailed me my deeded week reservation confirmation.    So I logged in an it was their.    I most likely can't use my deeded week 17 as my daughter is having a baby, and I will try to rent, but if can't find someone I will take my CUP points.   So I call in to make sure I can cancel it if I want and to make sure the the last day I could cancel and get CUP points without restricted points.   All was fine with my account when I spoke with 1-800-GO-Hyatt person yesterday.
> 
> ...



UGH, that really sucks that you are having this difficulty... My friend has still not gotten Hyatt to recognize her as the legal owner and her realtor told her the paperwork is now in Hyatt's hands...I don't think she will get access to her points for this year, since it sounds like from your experience that with the merge, no one at Marriott knows how to handle the Hyatt Transfers.

After reading everyone's posts, I decided to seek out a week to purchase now since I feel this is one of the few times ROFR will pass with a lower offer for a 2,200 point week.  I just agreed to purchase a week 15 and made a low ball offer and it was accepted and now goes to ROFR.


----------



## Panina (Jan 12, 2019)

Sugarcubesea said:


> UGH, that really sucks that you are having this difficulty... My friend has still not gotten Hyatt to recognize her as the legal owner and her realtor told her the paperwork is now in Hyatt's hands...I don't think she will get access to her points for this year, since it sounds like from your experience that with the merge, no one at Marriott knows how to handle the Hyatt Transfers.
> 
> After reading everyone's posts, I decided to see out a week to purchase now since I feel this is one of the few times ROFR will pass with a lower offer for a 2,200 point week.  I just agreed to purchase a week 15 and made a low ball offer and it was accepted and now goes to ROFR.


Which resort?


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 12, 2019)

Panina said:


> Which resort?



I went with Hyatt Beach House, since that is where my friend just purchased at, we figure we can do double family vacations as we get older and if in one year one family needs both units we can do that...


----------



## Panina (Jan 12, 2019)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I went with Hyatt Beach House, since that is where my friend just purchased at, we figure we can do double family vacations as we get older and if in one year one family needs both units we can do that...


Good luck. I agree now is the time.  I have been tempted but didn’t as I have multiple at the Banyan.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 12, 2019)

Panina said:


> Good luck. I agree now is the time.  I have been tempted but didn’t as I have multiple at the Banyan.



I've always wanted something in Key West and this is a unit and week I would use every year.  I have family that lives in Islamorada, FL, so this is really a great opportunity for me to get into the Hyatt System...


----------



## breezez (Jan 12, 2019)

Update:   I have emailed them on 2 different occasions about the screw up on my account.  Crickets is all I have heard back.

Called in 3 times...  Just get told they don’t know what to tell me.   Arg!

Last lady gave me number for HOA payments.   Saying they have a higher level at helping with these issues, but they were already closed for the day.

While I don’t doubt it will get corrected in the end,  I am paturbed because my reservation for Sunset Harbor is end of this month they have changed names on reservation that are no longer my name

I have other reservations I want to make for summer my name doesn’t exist on my account now.   I have LCUP points expiring this month and my name is not on account to book with.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 12, 2019)

breezez said:


> Update:   I have emailed them on 2 different occasions about the screw up on my account.  Crickets is all I have heard back.
> 
> Called in 3 times...  Just get told they don’t know what to tell me.   Arg!
> 
> ...



I'm so very sorry you are going through all of this... Ugh


----------



## Sapper (Jan 12, 2019)

Sugarcubesea said:


> UGH, that really sucks that you are having this difficulty... My friend has still not gotten Hyatt to recognize her as the legal owner and her realtor told her the paperwork is now in Hyatt's hands...I don't think she will get access to her points for this year, since it sounds like from your experience that with the merge, no one at Marriott knows how to handle the Hyatt Transfers.
> 
> After reading everyone's posts, I decided to seek out a week to purchase now since I feel this is one of the few times ROFR will pass with a lower offer for a 2,200 point week.  I just agreed to purchase a week 15 and made a low ball offer and it was accepted and now goes to ROFR.



We just passed ROFR on a platinum Highlands Inn, APX $2500. They received the paperwork on 13 Dec, we received the paperwork saying we cleared ROFR on 3 Jan. I have not heard of Hyatt ever going this fast on an ROFR before, so wonder if there was a stack someone just rubber stamp cleared between the Christmas and New Years holiday.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 12, 2019)

Sapper said:


> We just passed ROFR on a platinum Highlands Inn, APX $2500. They received the paperwork on 13 Dec, we received the paperwork saying we cleared ROFR on 3 Jan. I have not heard of Hyatt ever going this fast on an ROFR before, so wonder if there was a stack someone just rubber stamp cleared between the Christmas and New Years holiday.



Wow, that is a great deal, congrats... I offered $4K for a Diamond Week, my paperwork was submitted on Dec. 14th so I hope I get the same fast turnaround....My unit is D31 at Hyatt Beach House, its close to the lobby area... Anyone have any comments on that unit...


----------



## Sapper (Jan 12, 2019)

breezez said:


> Update:   I have emailed them on 2 different occasions about the screw up on my account.  Crickets is all I have heard back.
> 
> Called in 3 times...  Just get told they don’t know what to tell me.   Arg!
> 
> ...



This really sucks. 

I hope it is not a picture of things to come. 

My guess is that the departments and employee rolls and responsibilities are still being ironed out, and once you can finally talk with the right person (whomever that may be), your account will be repaired. 

When you talk with the HOA Payments folk, you might mention that if the account is not correctly in your name, then you must not be responsible for paying the maintenance fees anymore. That may get their attention!


----------



## Sapper (Jan 12, 2019)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Wow, that is a great deal, congrats... I offered $4K for a Diamond Week, my paperwork was submitted on Dec. 14th so I hope I get the same fast turnaround....



$4k for a diamond at Highlands Inn is awesome!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 12, 2019)

Sapper said:


> $4k for a diamond at Highlands Inn is awesome!



It's $4K for a Diamond at Beach House


----------



## Panina (Jan 12, 2019)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Wow, that is a great deal, congrats... I offered $4K for a Diamond Week, my paperwork was submitted on Dec. 14th so I hope I get the same fast turnaround....My unit is D31 at Hyatt Beach House, its close to the lobby area... Anyone have any comments on that unit...


To me all the units and buildings placements are similar unless you get one of the few that are on the water.  Bottom line, anywhere at Hyatt Beach House you will enjoy.


----------



## Sapper (Jan 12, 2019)

Still a good deal. We like Beach House for a family trip. The zero entry pool is great for younger kids.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 12, 2019)

Panina said:


> To me all the units and buildings placements are similar unless you get one of the few that are on the water.  Bottom line, anywhere at Hyatt Beach House you will enjoy.


That was kind of my thought process. I like the buildings on that left side a bit better because they are staggered so you get a bit of a view


----------



## bdh (Jan 12, 2019)

breezez said:


> Update:   I have emailed them on 2 different occasions about the screw up on my account.  Crickets is all I have heard back.
> 
> Called in 3 times...  Just get told they don’t know what to tell me.   Arg!
> 
> ...



Re: upcoming stay at HSH. 

Have you called HSH directly to see what they say? Give them your reservation number and ask them whose name is listed as the guest.  If it's not you, Hyatt Corporate will need to step in and fix this (the 1- 800 Go Hyatt staff do not the capability to correct this).  Unfortunately Hyatt Corp is kind of like The Great Oz - hidden behind the curtain and difficult to get an audience with. You can call the Hyatt Corp number, but unless you have someone's direct dial to get a real person, all you'll get is recording that will allow you to leave a message - don't hold your breath for a call back. So call the Go Hyatt people between 8 a.m. and 5 p.m. Monday through Friday (8:00 to 5:00 is Corp's hours) and they will be able to contact Corporate.  FWIW: calling the Go Hyatt group outside of the 8 to 5 window is just a waste of time as they can only provide lip service in lieu of the customer service you need.


----------



## bdh (Jan 12, 2019)

Forgot to say that the Sunset Harbor pool deck reno car pit stop is complete and the car is back on the track to finish the race.  The good news is that building permit has been procured from the city of Key West and construction activity is occurring.  The bad news is that Sunset Harbor says that they don't have a completion date.  Expect they're afraid to say what the completion date target is - if they say a date, they could get the pants pulled off again if they don't hit the date.


----------



## Anne&Jim (Jan 14, 2019)

bdh said:


> Forgot to say that the Sunset Harbor pool deck reno car pit stop is complete and the car is back on the track to finish the race.  The good news is that building permit has been procured from the city of Key West and construction activity is occurring.  The bad news is that Sunset Harbor says that they don't have a completion date.  Expect they're afraid to say what the completion date target is - if they say a date, they could get the pants pulled off again if they don't hit the date.



I wish my employer would allow me not to specify a completion date so that I can’t be late...just sayin’


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## breezez (Jan 15, 2019)

Well Monday I Called the 800# Go Hyatt Rep gave.   The guy pulled my account.  I let him know I had sent in multiple emails no reply.

He apologized and said he would forward it up the chain and should be.   Corrected in 2 business days.   Today my emails got answered another apology and told it would be corrected immediately.   About 4 hours later got email it was fixed.

So all is good in my Hyatt Camp Now!


----------

